# who can do small runs of car stickers



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a local police dept. ask me if I can get them some 3" round car stickers. I do not want to do cut vinyl because the size of the text will be too small to cut and apply and stay. Does anyone know of a company that can do small runs (under 12) of custom outdoor stickers?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Sadiego (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: car stickers*

Mike what about water proof printable vinyl i was on a website earlier where i seen some
works with a inkjet printer so all you have to do is print them then use your cutter to cut them 
if that doesnt work there are tons of sites that do custom stickers


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: car stickers*

Hey Mike Call Dan Webster Imagination Station
I just got a few printed and they cam in today looks awesome
407-483-5209 tell him Michael Sticker Dude sent you


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: car stickers*

There's a company in Texas that sells Inkjet paper you can print too and then stick out doors. You probably have to spray it with a lamination spray. Any kind you find with UV protection like they sell at Crafts stores will do. 

I also saw LD products on Amazon with good results


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: car stickers*

12 stickers? I'd do them for free, that job would fit on my scrap waste daily.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: car stickers*

That's nice of you Treefox. I hope no one has 1900 12 sticker orders. Lol.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: car stickers*

Paul, where was it that you saw the printable vinyl in Texas?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: car stickers*

I'm surprised I found it. Here you go: Papilio Inkjet Media 

 Our office hours are from 8 am to 4:30 pm. ​  We are located in Texas and our time zone is CST.​  Tel: (940) 627-0112 FAX: 817.489.3650 ​ Contact From:   Click here for Contact Form.​ ​ Mailing address:​ HPS P.O. BOX 855 Rhome, TX 76078-0855 U.S.A.​ ​  e-mail:  [email protected]​ Call us using Skype tm​


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: car stickers*

Thank you for the information. I know right where Rhome is. I left the NASCAR race in Ft. Worth one night and was redirected to Rhome (for N 287) and ran a stupid red light and got a ticket in the mail two weeks later. Maybe I will just have them ship it!!


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: car stickers*

If you still need these done I can help. I have a wide format digital printer and laminator I use for vehicle wraps, banners, stickers and so on. I can put these in on my next sticker run and mail them out. call me if you still need them
(909)649-2695
Rico


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: car stickers*

Rico, can you PM me about how much you would charge for a few 3" round stickers? Small police force - probably 3 or 4 designs with only 4 of each design. I still have to do the design work, but am waiting to see if they are serious before i do all that work.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry, did not expect it to take that turn when I first asked the question. 

Mike


----------

